# private health insurance affected by nationality



## skip o (Aug 1, 2011)

Does anyone know if the ability to get private health insurance in Spain, or the cost associated with it, is affected by nationality? I have been reading recommendations from mostly (entirely?) British posters here, but I am an American. I just want to make sure that the rates & experiences people have been talking about wouldn't be different for me just because I am from the USA.

When I have poked around on prices, the companies people recommend don't mention anything about nationality, but then I checked out the rates at AARO / Association of Americans Resident Overseas and they were much worse than other companies. Maybe they know Americans are used to paying out the nose for health insurance?


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

We had private health care when we first came here. Before I came I got quotes from British based Health Providers such as BUPA and they were quoting figures like £350 a month, i.e. around £4200 (€5040) a year. I then contacted Spanish based health companies for the same basis coverage and they were around €1150 a year. So the difference is considerable.

The only thing I think might influence them is US cover, should you have coverage abroad. When I take out travel insurance for instance I have to pay extra to cover the USA


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

skip o said:


> Does anyone know if the ability to get private health insurance in Spain, or the cost associated with it, is affected by nationality? I have been reading recommendations from mostly (entirely?) British posters here, but I am an American. I just want to make sure that the rates & experiences people have been talking about wouldn't be different for me just because I am from the USA.
> 
> When I have poked around on prices, the companies people recommend don't mention anything about nationality, but then I checked out the rates at AARO / Association of Americans Resident Overseas and they were much worse than other companies. Maybe they know Americans are used to paying out the nose for health insurance?


I had private health insurance with a Spanish company - I don't remember being asked my nationality - but I was asked about residency

as a legal resident of Spain I was treated the same as a national (afaik)


----------



## kalohi (May 6, 2012)

I am American, and I have had private insurance through Caja Salud, Caser Salud, and now Adeslas. When first applying I had to given them an ID number (I gave them my NIE) but they never asked my nationality. So I could have been from anywhere in the world. All they cared about when it came to quoting prices was my age, my sex and my medical history. 

I wonder if the AARO insurance covers more things than typical Spanish insurance? I have to pay the full cost of all prescription medication, for instance, which can really add up. And virtually nothing dental is covered. Plus the coverage outside of Spain is way too low to be useful during my trips to the US. I think it's only 15,000€ and I have to supplement it with additional travel insurance. So I think you should compare the coverage different insurance plans offer as well as the monthly cost. 

Having said this, I'm very happy with Adeslas and would recommend it.


----------



## grandamary31 (Oct 23, 2012)

I can only relate my experience as an American having private health insurance in Spain
for 9 years. The company only asked for ID, and information as to health history. At the time I signed up I was without papers, and that didn't seem to make a difference. I live in Barcelona, and have only had experience wit my company, Asistencia Sanitaria, but I have been impressed every time I've had to use their services. The price also, around 80 euros a month , seems extremely reasonable. My American friends here have been happy with Sanitas...


----------



## kalohi (May 6, 2012)

Adeslas costs me just around 50€/month. Previously I had Caser Salud and that was around 80€, for the same coverage. It pays to shop around.


----------



## skip o (Aug 1, 2011)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## neddie (Jun 11, 2012)

....i have never heard of "nationality" coming into play. However, i do know that many insurance companies will not offer coverage for persons traveling to the USA and if they do, it is usually expensive.

....as an aside, i assume that you are aware that Medicare will not cover you outside of the USA.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

neddie said:


> ....i have never heard of "nationality" coming into play. However, i do know that many insurance companies will not offer coverage for persons traveling to the USA and if they do, it is usually expensive.
> 
> ....as an aside, i assume that you are aware that Medicare will not cover you outside of the USA.


I mentioned earlier that we have travel insurance, and we had to pay more for it to cover the States. It wasn't hugely expensive though, maybe an extra €30 a year. That was with a company called Globelink, and the total cost for two in € was about 120 a year


----------



## prastello (Apr 2, 2013)

I'm surprised at the difference between the quote I got for $600+/month for insurance to cover my wife and I (60 & 53 yrs old) and the super low rates discussed in this thread. is that because the policy is world coverage vs. Spain only? What do non-EU people do for cover while living in Spain and traveling around the EU? Should I look into a Spanish insurance company?

-- PR


----------



## elisa31bcn (Jan 23, 2013)

My private insurance covers me in all the EU ,80 a month....yes, look for a Spanish company, much cheaper....


----------



## cecilia (Mar 25, 2013)

prastello said:


> I'm surprised at the difference between the quote I got for $600+/month for insurance to cover my wife and I (60 & 53 yrs old) and the super low rates discussed in this thread. is that because the policy is world coverage vs. Spain only? What do non-EU people do for cover while living in Spain and traveling around the EU? Should I look into a Spanish insurance company?
> 
> -- PR


those prices are only for Spain.

what kind of insurance do you want, are you coming here on holiday??, are you going to travel or just stay in Spain.

We would need more information to answer your question!,

I used to (2009) have a policy with BUPA that covered me all over the world (except the good old US..) and it was like 1500/year, but it was an insurance that covered me if I spent more than 4000euros/year, as I wanted an insurance to cover the super serious stuff.
For example, my daughter had hip dysplasia and the best surgeon was in madrid at that time. I went ahead and had he perform the operation, I paid 4000 and Bupa paid the rest (mmmuuuch more),

but if you are just travelling, why don't you take out a normal travel insurance???


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

cecilia_MD said:


> those prices are only for Spain.


No they aren't ... my insurance with Sanitas covered me for insurance all over Europe with Spain being my base country. I have additional travel insurance anyway with Global, but thats only £100 a year and also covers me when I am in the States


----------



## skip o (Aug 1, 2011)

prastello said:


> I'm surprised at the difference between the quote I got for $600+/month for insurance to cover my wife and I (60 & 53 yrs old) and the super low rates discussed in this thread. is that because the policy is world coverage vs. Spain only? What do non-EU people do for cover while living in Spain and traveling around the EU? Should I look into a Spanish insurance company?
> 
> -- PR


prastello, what company gave you that quote?


----------



## cecilia (Mar 25, 2013)

Stravinsky said:


> No they aren't ... my insurance with Sanitas covered me for insurance all over Europe with Spain being my base country. I have additional travel insurance anyway with Global, but thats only £100 a year and also covers me when I am in the States


what coverage do they give you outside spain?


----------



## prastello (Apr 2, 2013)

cecilia_MD said:


> those prices are only for Spain.
> 
> what kind of insurance do you want, are you coming here on holiday??, are you going to travel or just stay in Spain.
> 
> ...


Thanks Cecilia, travel insurance might be the way to go, certainly if I can get health cover in Spain for closer to 100euro for the two of us.


----------



## Elyles (Aug 30, 2012)

My wife and I have resided here on Sanitas Mas Salud policy and it far exceeds anything we had in the US for hundreds more per month. They don't care what your nationality is unless you hail from Texas (a joke). Some Spanish companies want an NIE number but international ones want passport and NIE when you get it. Pay by the year and receive discounts. My wife and I got two free months plus an additional discount. Our ages are 61 and 63 respectively.


----------



## Elyles (Aug 30, 2012)

Oops, I mean hundreds less for the Sanitas policy


----------



## prastello (Apr 2, 2013)

Elyles said:


> Oops, I mean hundreds less for the Sanitas policy


Thanks, I suspected that was what you meant! Also, does your policy provide cover when traveling around Europe (or beyond)?


----------



## Elyles (Aug 30, 2012)

*Hey*

We got the same quotes when first looking. With Sanitas, we only pay about 1800 a year for both of us and the policy includes no deductible, dental, travel in the US and the EU and 50% pharmaceuticals. [email protected] (Susan Warner) is who you need to contac.


----------



## prastello (Apr 2, 2013)

Elyles said:


> We got the same quotes when first looking. With Sanitas, we only pay about 1800 a year for both of us and the policy includes no deductible, dental, travel in the US and the EU and 50% pharmaceuticals. [email protected] (Susan Warner) is who you need to contac.


Excellent, I will drop her a line. We are also thinking about moving Portugal, do you have any suggestions or insights on the system over there? is it the same sort of thing as Spain? Recommended insurers?


----------



## Elyles (Aug 30, 2012)

I assume cost would be less. Portuguese is difficult but not impossible. It does however cost less to lve there. We are mountain people and enjoy skiing and cycling. We researched the area first thn took a driving trip over here to check it out and another trip to check out the specific area then a trip to rent a place. I know little of Portugal except that the laws for marijuana are liberal there and the cost of living is cheap cheap cheap. I suggest you make a list of necessities and look for areas that provide them. We absolutely love it in Jaca, Spain


----------

